# Noise (decibel) levels for portable planer models



## JoePowers (Dec 9, 2016)

In the interests of family happiness I need the quietest portable planer possible. Actual decibel levels for portable planers are very hard to come by. So I have this idea for crowdsourcing this enquiry:

*Would members please consider planing in one pass 1/16" from a 6" wide piece of pine or poplar, and post the decibel levels in the reply section?*

A decibel meter can be downloaded free on any smartphone. Just leave the phone atop your planer and we'll have fairly comparable results.

Please mention if and what type of dust collection you employed during the test. If members would enter the information in the order seen below I'd be happy to merge the results and share them in a spreadsheet.

Thank you!

Form example:

*Peak decibel level*: e.g., 92 db

*Planer model*: e.g., Dewalt 735

*Cutter type*: e.g., 2-knife or helical head

*Cutter condition*: e.g., fairly sharp

*Dust collection on during decibel measurement?*: e.g., yes/no

*Dust collection type*: e.g., Rigid shop vac or 2 HP Oneida cyclone

*Wood type*: e.g., pine


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

All of the lunchbox planers use universal motors that are screamers, and are all pretty similar in noise levels +/- a dB or two. If you want quiet, you really want to look for something with a real induction motor, and to make it even quieter, a spiral (helix) head. Wood Magazine did a comparison of 11 lunchbox planers a while back, and concluded that the Makita was the quietest of the bunch, and was tied with the Dewalt for the best overall of the pack… they said:



> Two planers stood out from the field in this test: The 13" DeWalt DW735 and 12" Makita 2012NB. Both produced exceptional cut quality that needed little sanding, and both left boards nearly snipe-free, although the DW735 needed its optional infeed and outfeed tables (an extra $50) to do this. [...] The Makita offers few frills, but exhibited the second-longest knife wear and lowest noise level; however, a dust hood will cost an extra $25.
> - WOOD Magazine Staff


Source: http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-tools/reviews/jointer-planer/benchtop-planers

Somewhere, the full comparison is floating around with their testing results (including noise levels), but I can't locate it at the moment. I do remember reading it a while back, and the Makita did have the lowest dB numbers - but IIRC, it wasn't like night and day by a long shot… they only differed by a few dB across the whole lot. If I can find the numbers, I'll post a link.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I remember that dB comparison by Wood. IIRC, the Makita was somewhere near 10dB quieter than most….which is pretty good (unless I'm not remembering what I think I'm remembering!)


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Wow… I do remember it being the quietest, but don't remember what the numbers were… if it's 10dB, then yeah, that is a pretty significant difference.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Sawdust35 (Jan 15, 2016)

FineWoodworking/FineHomebuilding published their Tool Guide issue for 2017. In it they critiqued 11 bench top planers for various specs, including decibels. The craftsman model#21758 had lowest db level at 96. Both dewalt models hit 102 db. I have the dewalt 735 and it is loud as stated in previous post. Once my knives are dull I'll be installing the Byrd shelix head. That will help with some of the noise. I am also planning on building a sound deadening cover that goes over the top of the machine to help absorb the noise from the motor.

Db info from the magazine:
102 db: dewalt DW735x, dewalt DW734 and Triton TPT125
101 db: general 30-060HC (segmented cutter head)
100 db: ridgid R4331
99 db: Rikon 25-130H (segmented cutter head) and Grizzly G0790
98 db: Rikon 25-131, Makita 2012NB and delta 22-555
96 db: Craftsman 21758
The magazine gave the DW735X best overall and the Ridgid best value.
This video compares OEM knives vs. Byrd shelix head in DW735X


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

My DW735 is the noisiest tool I own but the best at what is does.My 5 hp dust collector is way quieter.

My Jet 15" straight blade planer is also much quieter but not as good at taking small amounts off because of the serrated infeed rollers.

People may give you some data but the bottom line is the lunch box style planers are loud. Perhaps, you could figure out a time of day when you can make loud noise without bothering someone. I am fortunate as my shop is in a lower level at the far end of the house and no neighbors within a couple hundred feet.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Looking at mfg. specs, the Makita is listed as 83dB.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## JoePowers (Dec 9, 2016)

A 10 db decrease is actually a 50% reduction in perceived sound intensity according to this site. So from what i can find online, the straight knife Makita has the lowest advertised db level. I think I'll try it out, but would love to know if anyone has tried the Makita with a shelix upgrade to further reduce the noise level.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> Looking at mfg. specs, the Makita is listed as 83dB.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


That's the number I remembered, but it just seemed so low that I wasn't sure. Is that idle or while cutting?
(....funny….well, maybe not!, but that article came out way before remembering things was concern!)


----------



## tealetm (Jan 20, 2016)

I've run a ridgid and a Makita is quieter. But they are all loud when working


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have walked away from a portable while it was
running to check and it seemed to me that
the earsplitting quality of the noise did not
carry the way chainsaw noise does, for example.

Just imo. I like a 220v planer personally, partly
for the reduced noise level.


----------



## MattLinPA (Oct 18, 2015)

I'd look at it this way… Buy the planer you want, don't purchase based on how loud/quiet it is. Unless you're running it for hours at a time the noise from any of them, while loud is going to be loud regardless. The earlier post about 10db less being 50% quieter is still 50% of *LOUD* leaving just LOUD. 3db of sound pressure is actually a double in sound pressure levels, but it actually takes ~3 times the sound pressure to have a human perceivable twice as loud.

My planer runs for about 30-40 min when I'm processing rough lumber and then occasionally for maybe a minute or two when I'm getting to final thickness. My point, is that regardless of what you purchase, it's going to be LOUD, it's not the only tool in the shop and actually runs a lot less than most of my other power tools.

Edit: I'll add - I run mine (DW745X) in the basement with a laguna 1.5HP cyclone DC and my wife can watch TV directly above it with just floor joists, the subfloor and hardwood flooring. She does have to turn the TV up a good bit, (The TV is still quieter than her parents listen to their TV normally.) We do not have kids though, if that is a concern.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

As was stated before; universal motors =LOUD. Without going to a full featured large induction motor planer, you are stuck with some version of loud-LOUD or *LOUD*. My Dewalt 735 is a great planer with good cuts, easy blade changes and superb chip/dust ejection; but it is the only tool in the shop with a curfew, and is run with all of the doors closed. Never before 9 in the morning and never after 6 at night. It is the only tool that my wife can hear in the bedroom on the far opposite end of the house. It is not offensive that far away, but it still can be heard. Buy what you want, and don't worry about the relatively small difference in Db levels. I have never had a neighbor complain about any noise, but I try to be considerate, even though I have to put up with their s**thead dogs barking at me every time I go out in my own back yard. Oh well. Good Luck-Work Safely & Have Fun!


----------

